# flora pride?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i have a bottle of this, and i've been dosing it according to instructions and whenever i feel like dropping a couple drops. but is this actually good? i have diy co2 going on... 23 watts over a 2.5 gallon, i have some kind of nutritious gravel as well(it's black little balls maybe 2mm in diameter and its for plants...i bought it in taiwan :/)and my dwarf four leaf clover is growing well and spreading fast. but is it any good? i kinda wanna get excel but i... yeah... if i'm already providing enough i don't really want to go buy a bottle of that stuff.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi neilshieh,

Tetra FloraPride is not really very good. Here is the analysis:



> Ingredients:
> Potassium Sulfate, EDTA, Iron Chloride, Sodium Hydroxide, DPTA, Ammonium Heptamolybdate, with Demineralized Water.
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis:
> Soluble Potash (K2O) 3.00% Iron (Fe) 0.19% Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0005%


FloraPride has no Nitrogen or Phosphorus, just Potash.

I suggest Seachem Flourish Comprehensive as your fertilizer. Seachem Excel is a supplement for CO2, it is like CO2 in liquid form. Do not use Excel if you have Vals.


----------

